# Any Good Companies Heat Transfer - Custom Skateboard Decks?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone knows any decent/good quality Skateboard Deck Companies online that Heat Transfer Decks?

I am not really looking for a 1 color Silk Screen Print Skateboard Deck company (if you have one you like and have used...sure add the link as well) But I am more curious in the heat transfer process for Decks.

Any Cheap-but good quality Companies that do your custom designs?

Thanks


----------



## 1897baldwin (Aug 15, 2009)

We don't print them digitally because it is too slow. Interesting though.


QUOTE=mughal;548500]hi 

y u dont go for digital print on vinyl and paste them on ur skate borad. we currently doing doing this process on Paddle rackets, but we are using a water transfer paper which is going fine on them.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------

